# Site Suggestions



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

I know im new to the UK-M site but i have a few years experience of vBulletin which leads me on to the suggestions in regards to modifications that could be added.

Im not saying the site does not work or look fine now and for all i know some modifications may be in place but restricted to certain usergroups ?

Anyway, A few ideas to run past the admins and community:

Home Page - You can use vBadvanced for a Home Page, You can the edit it to how you think, You can do so much with this as everything integrates with vBulletin.

You can select a certain forum ID and it will ONLY post from that section or use it for advertising/Promotions etc

Chat Box - This can be placed anywhere and shown on a specific page or a set of pages, You can limit it to certain usergroups or even post count, Its easy to manage and you can have mods to keep an eye on it, You can have separate tabs per chat,etc

No need to worry about spammers,etc as you can block links from being posted,etc

Experience - This is a great handy tool to use with vBulletin, It adds up EVERY single activity you do on the site and awards you for it, Threads, Posts, Likes,etc,etc

It takes your site activity and adds a progress bar to your Postbit (Under Your Name,info on the left).

With vBulletin the modification is endless, Its easy to use and a great forum suite.

Anyway just a couple of suggestions and always happy to help out if needed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@Lorian


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh and 1 more addition that could keep the community active is a Football Prediction League i used to run on my old board last year.

Basically the modification keeps itself updated so the only time you need to do anything, Is when the current football season is over and you need to add next years or a cup,etc

The modification lets members guess the correct score of every football match in the leagues you add to the system.

So you could have Premiership, Championship,etc,etc and even foreign leagues.

You can submit your own scoring points but i used 3 for a win, 1 for a draw and 0 for a loss.

You guess the correct score and you get 3 points.

You can guess on 1 match or every match thats playing, The more correct scores you get, The higher up the table you go 

You can select to not be able to change your prediction when the match starts via admin or say 1 hour before kick-off. (This is handy to stop people changing the prediction)

The modification then displays a table of all the users playing and the results,etc.

Its a good little free modification to use for you football fans and keeps people quite active, You could even offer a small prize or something for the highest places winner at the end of the season


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

I dont like football


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Betts020577 said:


> I know im new to the UK-M site but i have a few years experience of vBulletin which leads me on to the suggestions in regards to modifications that could be added.
> 
> Im not saying the site does not work or look fine now and for all i know some modifications may be in place but restricted to certain usergroups ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions!

As it currently stands, the longer term plan is that we'll be migrating away from vBulletin. We will however we will be having a 'mini-refresh' very soon to tide us over 

Chat is something that has been raised a few times and it will be added if we move to different software.

I like the sound of the Experience mod, although if we're moving I'll need to look and see if there's something similar on the new system.

:beer:


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can i ask what forum suite your looking at ?

As personally in my opinion vBulletin is the best out there


----------

